# Halloween Cocktails???



## scarface

I am a bartender from the midwest and am just wondering what you all drink on the haunted day?


----------



## Haasmama

I am a Bud Light and Hornsby's girl. I also like a good margarita. I haven't found anything especially suited to Halloween. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sinister

scarface, my friend, you have just made a new best friend!  Anyone who has anything to do with alcohol for an occupation is way up there in my cool book.

There are all sorts of recipes that pop up here and there all over the 'net during All Hallows. Just enter Halloween Drinks or something like that into a search engine and I'm sure all sorts of sites will come up for what you're looking for. The bad thing is, a lot of these drinks have very expensive spirits involved and I would recommend that you check out two things before you venture into these realms: 1.) How sizable is your bank account and, 2.) If you really want to spend that kind of money on people who might be coming to a party you're throwing.  

As for me, anything with Vodka is just fine for every holiday occasion.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> As for me, anything with Vodka is just fine for every holiday occasion.


That reminds me - it's National Potato Week, and I want to celebrate!

(That's an inside joke from "The Andy Griffith Show")


----------



## scarface

On halloween my buddies and I all throw in on an expensive bottle of rum. Makes me feel like a pirate. This year we have a bottle of Cruzan single barrel I picked up in the virgin islands a few months back. Throw a couple ice cubes in a glass and sip on it through out the night. 

If you are looking for a holloween theme of a drink. This one always impresses your friends. But can be a little spendy for the booze involved. 

1 oz chambord or to save a couple bucks use Raspberry Liq.
1 oz Vodka
1 oz Midori or for cheaper use apple pucker
1 oz OJ
1 oz pineapple
Garnish with gummy worms. {thats the cool part}

Its called a witches brew and it will mess you up after a couple. They dont taste like they have a lot of booze but THEY SNEAK UP ON YOU!!!


----------



## shaunathan

one must wonder what color that turns out to be, I'll have to try it next time I have pineapple juice.

We normally serve Frambois (raspberry Lambec) it's a belgian drink. Very red, good taste. The triditional Belgian glass for this looks a ton like a v-shaped graduated cylinder. It's funny to watch bars try to serve this drink, I know of only one in the LA area that puts it in it's proper glass.  

Very popular with my Gothic friends.


----------



## Sinister

I made a form of Witches Brew similar to this last year. Unfortunately, the end result didn't creep up on me at all, and was **** yellow. Tasty concoction, that, but I had to polish off a half bottle of Gray Goose to keep a buzz going.


----------



## SpectreTTM

A few years ago I made this prop.

http://griplipproductions.homestead.com/Fountain1.html

for the past few years I have made the following concoction.

*Spooky Juice*

Sky Vodka 1.75 
2 Gal OJ No Pulp
5 cans Pinapple Juice 
Midori 1 bottle 1l

I have added lots of Green food coloring to get it to a greenish
Yellow tinge. A couple of scoops of Dry Ice and you get this effect.










This was just red food coloring in water for Last yr 









My wife wants me to make it a Blood like color.

I wouldn't mind a Greenish yellow that Glowed under a Black light.

Any ideas? Please nothing Toxic


----------



## Haasmama

Try making it with Tonic water. Tonic water glows under blacklight. I don't know how it will react with the OJ and pinapple juice though. It might lose the glow ability.

Tonic Water might thin out the OJ, but if you use a concentrate, it might not be bad.

Drink enough vodka and everything may start to glow. :googly:


----------



## SpectreTTM

I wonder if Vodka Tonic with food coloring would work ?


----------



## Haasmama

Food Coloring usually voids the UV reactiveness. Check this out. That would be a cool looking drink if it glowed though....

http://anatomical.com/barticle.asp?ai=69&CAT_NBR=8&SUB_CAT_NBR=0


----------



## scarface

there is a drink i recall named a june bug. A bright green color but way to fruity for me. I am not sure how it would look under a black light but it might work. 

For one drink that comes in a 18 oz glass the recipe calls for

1 oz midori
3/4 oz bannana Liq
3/4 oz malibu
1 oz pineapple 
1 oz sweet and sour.


----------



## shaunathan

> Try making it with Tonic water. Tonic water glows under blacklight.


No way!!! I'm gonna go check that out right now!!!! afk!~


----------



## Zombie-F

I'd love to learn how to make a Zombie for this year's Halloween party. We never actually make any drinks, we just kind of drink beer and shots of stuff.


----------



## Death's Door

*Halloween recipes/drink concoctions*

I know I still a newbie here, but I was wondering if we could add a new topic which would include recipes and drink concoctions. I have a bunch of recipes and am always looking to add new ones to my Halloween buffet. I also have alcoholic/nonalcoholic drinks at my parties also. It would be fun to share these and to also get ideas from you guys as well. Pretty soon party time will be here!!!!  Letta me know whatcha think!


----------



## Sinister

I think we have threads here that discuss that very thing, Weiner. I'm sure Z will probably merge those as well like he has other threads here recently. However, I PERSONALLY am always looking for such things. You can PM me with all the info you have on such matters. I'm a cooking afficianado myself... :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F

Sinister said:


> I think we have threads here that discuss that very thing, Weiner. I'm sure Z will probably merge those as well like he has other threads here recently. However, I PERSONALLY am always looking for such things. You can PM me with all the info you have on such matters. I'm a cooking afficianado myself... :jol:


Right you are Sinman, and a-merging we go!


----------



## DeathTouch

I thought I had been drinking to much. I told it to post on Da Weiners post and it said, sorry dude not there. Good, now I can post it here.

Da Weiner let me start your thread with my little drinky beverage. First you pure some Goldslogger in a big bowl. Then a few dashes of Yagermister. Now the 151 Baccardi. Not to metion the few dashes of rumplemintz. You then top the thing off with some Red Bull. Now mix that Sh**. Keep away from flames.(important) Then drink. They call this liquid cocaine.


----------



## Hella

ooh how did I miss this thread before...lol 

here are a couple that I really like

Vampyre's Kiss Martini
M&R dry Vermouth (to taste)
2oz Vampyre Red Vodka
dress with a cherry (or 2)

the **********..this looks like a drink, but it' a HUGE shot..lol
No idea about the actual measurements but in a 10-12 oz party glass 
fill with ice
a little less than 1/2 of chambord liquor
same amount of Rasperry Vodka
splash of tonic water or seltzer...have used sprite too...lol

use 3 straws and suck it all down in one shot.


----------



## Death's Door

Wow! You guys have great ideas. Sounds good Sinister. I love making appetizers and real food for that day. Everybody that comes TOTing around my neighborhood knows that I have open house and good eats.

I haven't had 151 rum in ten years. It was sooo smooth when it went down but very unpleasant coming up.  But I think I have gotten over it and I will have to give it another shot. I did hear of that shot, Liquid Cocaine. I will definitely try it.

I really like chambord and Raspberry Vodka. You know, you can use DeKruper's Razzamatzz schapps instead of chambord. There is really not much difference in taste - only in price especially if you are having a party. When I put in my raspberry jello shots.

Here is a drink recipe that can be adult and kid friendly - Pond Scum

1 (12 fluid ounce) can of frozen limeade concentrate
1 (12 fluid ounce) can of frozen lemonade
1 (2 liter bottle of lemon-lime flavored carbonated beverage
1/2 bottle of rum (you can add more if you like - your choice)
1 quart of lime sherbert

In a large bowl add limeade, lemonade and lemon-lime soda. Stir in rum and then place sherbert on top and let it float on the top of the punch.

I usually make two batches - one for us zombies and a non-alcoholic one (omit the rum) for the goblins. Just make sure you have them marked which one is which. Those goblins can get out of hand!!!

Gremlin:

1 1/2 ounce of Vodka
3/4 ounce of Blue Curaco
3/4 ounce of Rum
Splash of orange juice

Shake with ice and strain into a chilled cocktail glass.

Salem Witch:

1/2 ounce of vodka
1/2 ounce of raspberry schnapps
1/2 ounce Midori melon Liquor
1 splash lime juice
1 splash of grenadine syrup
fill with sweet and sour mix
fill with seltzer water

In a tall glass with ice, pour vodka, midori, raspberry schnapps. Then add a splash of lime and fill 2/3 with the sour mix and the rest with the seltzer water. Stir and then top with a splash of grenadine.

One of the things I like to do during the day while I'm putting the finishing touches on my props outside is to have some wine. Around that time the liquor stores supply a wine from transylvania. I get a few bottles and sip all day. Makes for enjoyable day and less stress while I perfecting my haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Don't forget the brain hemmorhage..! 

In a shot, (these should be layered, so they stack..not mixed, easily done if poured over back of spoon)..in this order, in a shot glass:

1/2 oz peach schnaaps

1/8 oz bailys irish cream

1/8 oz vodka

then a dribble of grenadine down the center, will pull cream down into schnaaps and look like a bloody brain..this drink has different names depending on where you from.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

These are all great concoctions!


----------



## Hella

okay here's a Zombie recipe for Zombie

Zombie
1/2 oz white rum
1/2 oz golden rum
1/2 oz dark rum
1/3 oz cherry brandy
1/3 oz apricot brandy
1 & 3/4 oz pineapple juice
1 oz fresh OJ
1/3 oz fresh lime juice
dash of Orgeat (almond syrup)
1/3 oz 151 proof Demerara rum

pour all ingredients, except Demerara rum, into a shaker with ice. Shake, Strain into a highball filled with crushed ice. Float the Demerara on top, garnish with a slice of orange, a slice of lime, a sprig of mint. serve with a straw and a stirrer

as a history lesson....there is a record of this recipe dating back to 1935. One story from the 1930's involves Don Beach of the Beachcomber Bar, who created the drink to cure a guest's hangover. When asked if he liked the drink, he claimed it had turned him into a Zombie. 
The second involves a Christopher Clark, who had returned to America with the recipe. and the 3rd report claims it was served at the 1939 World's Fair in New York.

and I thought some of you would get a kick out of the recipes that can be found here

a warning to some ...the page has adult themes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This one is scary!


----------



## Death's Door

So, does anyone have any grub recipes to share or is this just a drinkfest?


----------



## Hella

I have several, I just have to go dig them up, I will try and post them this weekend. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella, I know you're gonna scare me!
Are these the drinks that put you on the tables at the bar? lol


----------



## HibLaGrande

take a rocks glass put two ice cubes in it, add 2 fingers of Jack Daniels....enjoy!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Da Weiner said:


> So, does anyone have any grub recipes to share or is this just a drinkfest?


OOO! You should start a new thread, Weiner! That would be an EXCELLENT topic!


----------



## scarface

I gotta bump this so we have time to prepare.


----------



## slimy

In one humble alcoholic's opinion. Vampyre vodka is straight up ass. The bottle is cool, though. If you purchase it, dump the vodka in the sink and fill the bottle with water and red food coloring. Trust me, you will be much happier with the product. The Vampire wine isn't any better. 

I do like that one traditional Halloween beverage..............what is it again?......................................Oh yeah..........................traditonal Halloween tequila.


----------



## Death's Door

I did see the Vampire wine in the liquor stores but never bought it. I was kinda skeptical because they're just pushing it because of the holiday of course, but with all the mixed drinks and shots that I serve on Halloween, my liquor bill is about $150-200.


----------



## Wildomar

Wow, listen to you folks! For me, indoors or in cool weather a nice single-malt scotch on the rocks. Hot weather and outside Gin and Tonic. Too many ingredients or choices and I will just get confused.  Now I am wondering if a G&T would glow with a black light...


----------



## slimy

Here's a shot of my bar that stays up ALL year. No matter how many stirring witches I have or how cool the FCG is, the bar is still everyone's favorite on Halloween night!










REALLY.


----------



## scarface

Nice work! Scarface Like.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Sinister

Time to seriously give this one the bump and move it to the Halloween Forum. That greatest of all seasons is just around the corner and some, if not all of us are going to need this thread.  :googly: :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

My halloween party is still Bring your own Booze. My hubby and I dont really drink so we dont stock alcohol. It works better that way for us. Since I am up for 3 days before my party and stressing out to get everything just right. I ussually pass out by 11 that night. It sucks! So this year Im gonnna try and be alcohol free until 10 so I can last the night. And Im setting up earlier in the week.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

slimy said:


> In one humble alcoholic's opinion. Vampyre vodka is straight up ass. The bottle is cool, though. If you purchase it, dump the vodka in the sink and fill the bottle with water and red food coloring.


I had the same idea. I got a bottle last year and my plan was to dump it and replace the bad vodka with a raspberry infused vodka that I make. It tastes much better IMHO. I think Jack Reaprer liked it too since he got smashed on it recently.


----------



## ksshane

Our party is similar to Hellrazors. Our friends and family bring there own which is a good thing because most of them have to expensive taste for me. Im a simple rum, and coke kind of guy.

Every year we kick around the idea of making a punch of some kind, and with all these ideas we may just do it this year.
But I have a feeling most of our guest will stick with their own drinks which means there will be a ton of punch left over.... Well hell Im liking this idea more and more


----------



## Lilly

yup Weiner same here we have a bring your own booze and a dish to pass if they want, 
but beer and soda is provided our liquor bill is also 200 or more plus our food bill is another 200 or more depending what i am making. Most people leave what they bring which is good then next time they stop over we have what they drink. We also have a fully stocked bar in our rec room. 
Besides reg shots we do, i make an ample supply of jello shots nummy but will also kick your ass. 
blueraspberyjello with blue raspberry vodka
orange jello with Fireball (a cinnamon whiskey very good) crowd favorite
red jello with reg vodka
yellow jello with margarita
then always have my wapaghoulie .. no worry if there is leftover it freezes and makes excellent slushes for hot summer nights.
happy halloween


----------



## IshWitch

We do BYOB too. (or BYOPotion for a witches party or BYOGrog for our pirate party )
We tried to have a good selection of liquor/beer in the past but there is always some @$$ who has to spout off. If we have Miller they want Bud, if we have Jim they only drink Jack.

So the heck with them. We just supply the ice and mixers now. It all usually ends up on the same table and hubby and I help make and/or try out new Halloween themed drinks. 

One of my favorites is an Irish Wake. Had it on St. Pat's day a couple years ago and since it is a nice green color I enjoy it for Halloween and Christmas too!  Here's the recipe for a rocks glass size, I quadruple it and drink it out of a mason jar. LOL
1 tablespoon each
Gold Rum
151 Rum
Blue Curacao
1/2 cup Orange Juice
mix and pour over crushed ice.

Another absolute favorite for Halloween is my version of a Long Island Iced Tea. I call it an Old Cauldron Iced Tea
Make your favorite L.I.I.T. recipe (Red Robin's T.N.T. is my favorite recipe to use) and replace the Triple Sec with Blue Curacao. 
Tastes great but makes it a nice nasty greenish color! 

How about a Witches Cl!+ (trying to be pc here )
Take a gallon of your favorite Gator Aid and remove one quart. Replace it with a quart of Vodka.
"Gets ya there quick, doesn't make ya sick!"


----------



## scarface

Once again this year I have to give this thread a little bump so the ideas start to flow.


----------



## Head Spook

Everyone who helps at our haunt does the BYOB thing. Funny thing from last year is one guy brought this excellent stuff, but can't remember the name of it (uh oh, did I have too much?) Anyway, it ate a whole through the metal kettle it was in. Huh, wonder what it did to our insides.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Rum & Coke for this old dog... occasionally a Margarita, a Mud Slide, or a Colorado Bulldog will do too... 

Not necessarily in that order though! 

For beers, it's New Castle &/or Corona with lime!


----------



## Devils Chariot

my own creation:

Atomic Watermelon;

in order - this will layer nicely if you do it slow

In a tall glass or pint over ice

1 shot vodka
1 shot midori
1 shot sour mix
fill the rest with equal parts Sunny Delight (i use it because its heavier than OJ and layers nicely) and Cranberry juice.

It is perfect fine mixed up too, it has the color of real watermelon, not too bright red, but still a nice color.

Though my favorite is Jameson on ice.


----------



## Adam I

Tequila or Seven & Seven are my normal poison now.


----------



## halloween71

mountain dew surprise
2 -2liters mt dew
1 liter of gingerale
2 pks of lime koolaide
1 can chunked pineapples(let chunks soak in koolaide and alchol the night before)
1 liter grain(everclear)
8oz lime vodka
mix -makes around 2 gals of potant green yum


----------



## Dr Morbius

scarface said:


> Once again this year I have to give this thread a little bump so the ideas start to flow.


Glad you bumped it, Scarface, I also moved it to the party section, so remember that for next year's bump!


----------



## scarface

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Death's Door

I was talking with one of the guys at work and I told him I would like to get some Octoberfest beers for my open house on Halloween day. He told me to try Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale. I went to the liquor store and they were out of it. I started to look around and came across Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale. I picked up a six pack to decided to try it. Big mistake - I should have bought 2 six packs!!!!!! It's a lager beer with a hint of pumpkin and spice. Mighty tasty!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Being from New Jersey, I wanted to post some cocktails that I found in the newspaper:

As a special Halloween edition of Booze Lab, Impulse challenged five South Jersey bartenders to make a drink based on the Jersey Devil. Here's what they concocted:

name: Maria Keller
bar: P.J. Whelihan's, Maple Shade
hometown: Mantua
age: 26
the drink: Naughty Jersey Devil
ingredients:
1 oz of Three Olives cherry vodka
Splash of 7 UP
Splash of sour mix
Splash of grenadine
directions:
Step 1: Pour 1 oz. of Three Olives cherry vodka into shaker with ice
Step 2: Add a splash of grenadine.
Step 3: Add a splash of sour mix.
Step 4: Add a splash of 7 UP and pour into shot glass.

name: Shonda LaPollo
bar: The Roadhouse, Barrington
hometown: Glendora
age: 26
the drink: Jersey Devil Martini
ingredients:
1 1/2 oz of Three Olives cherry vodka
1 1/2 oz of Parrot Bay
1/2 oz of Peach Schnapp's
1 oz of melon liquor
Splash of pineapple
Splash of cranberry
Splash of grenadine
Lime
directions:
Step 1: Pour 1 1/2 oz. of Three Olives cherry vodka and 1 1/2 oz of Parrot Bay into shaker with ice.
Step 2: Pour 1/2 oz of peach schnapps and 1 oz .melon liquor.
Step 3: Add splash of pineapple and cranberry.
Step 4: Add a splash of grenadine and serve in martini glass with a lime wedge.

name: Steve Haines Miles
bar: The Jughandle Inn, Cinnaminson
hometown: Pennsauken
age: 28
the drink: Jersey “Jug” Devil 
ingredients:
1 oz of Kahlua
2 oz of raspberry vodka
Splash of Sprite
directions:
Step 1: Pour ice into a small highball glass.
Step 2: Pour 1 oz of Kahlua.
Step 3: Pour 2 oz of raspberry vodka.
Step 4: Add a splash of Sprite.

name: Danean Ellul
bar: 45th Street Pub, Pennsauken
hometown: Oaklyn
age: 29
the drink: 45th Jersey Devil
ingredients
3/4 oz of Goldschlager
1/4 oz of Stoli strawberry vodka
1/4 oz of grenadine
Splash of sour mix
directions:
Step 1: Pour 3/4 oz of Goldschlager into a shaker with ice.
Step 2: Pour 1/4 oz of Stoli strawberry vodka.
Step 3: Pour 1/4 oz of grenadine.
Step 4: Add a splash of sour mix.

name: Andrea DiSalvo
bar: Adelphia's, Deptford
hometown: Williamstown
age: 26
the drink: JDB: Jersey Devil Blood
ingredients:
1 oz of Stoli Orange
1/2 oz of Skyy Melon
1 oz of Stoli Raspberry
Splash of OJ, pineapple and cranberry
Grenadine, cherry and orange slices for garnish
directions:
Step 1: Pour 1 oz of Stoli Orange into a glass with ice.
Step 2: Pour 1/2 oz of Skyy Melon.
Step 3: Pour 1 oz of Stoli Raspberry
Step 4: Add a splash of orange juice, pineapple, and cranberry
Step 5: Drizzle grenadine and add cherry and orange


----------



## gennifyr

I found this on the net awhile ago and am going to test it out tomorrow night as a shooter.

Blood Clot Martini

1 shot vodka
1 shot water
drop of grenadine
small cubes red jello

I guess the vodka shreds up the jello to look like clots. I'm testing it for taste and longevity.


----------



## TommaHawk

I'll add my own creation: The Headless Horseman

1/2 oz. spiced rum
1/2 oz. Irish cream
1/4 oz. cinnamon schnapps (I've used Goldschlager lately)
1/4 - 1/2 oz. Bols Pumpkin Smash
float 151 rum

Combine the first 4 ingredients in a shaker with ice - quick shake & strain into large shot glass. Float the 151 on top, over a spoon, and light it with a match. Have the lights low when you're ready to flame and serve!

Easy to multiply to make several at a time.

Orange color - tastes like pumpkin pie - flaming - perfect Headless Horseman for Halloween!


----------



## BadTable Manor

We served this at a Halloween party once, and at every party following, the guests demanded we make it again. It's black, it's yummy, and full of antioxidants! 

Hpnotiq Purple Haze Martini
1 oz. Hpnotiq
1/2 oz. pomegranate juice
1/2 oz. pineapple juice

Shake well, strain into a chilled martini glass.


----------



## Papa Bones

Is anybody interested in keeping this thread going? If so, I've got a little bit of a challenge for ya. Like Sinister said, you can find all kinds of drink recipes that would fit a halloween theme on the net, but most of them call for ingredients that are A. Expensive, especially if you are throwing a party, B. Hard to find, or C. Both. My challenge is, what can ya think of or find that fits the Halloween theme and is made with things you can get for a reasonable price at your local boozemart? I can think of 2 off the top of my head...

The Vampire Hunter I mentioned earlier- crack open a beer and sprinkle some garlic powder in it.

Dark and Stormy- got pretty plastered on on these at a Halloween party last year, and as I remember it was rum and Dr Pepper. I can't swear that was all it was.. If you know this one and I'm leaving something out, call me on it.


----------



## Death's Door

Halloween cocktails can be expensive to make; however, if you can make drinks using one spirit and a variety of sodas or juices, you can have a variety of cocktails to offer. If you are having an open house and have a lot of invitees showing up, making a punch is definitely an easy way out because you can a big batch ahead of time and your guest can serve themselves. Usually when I throw a party, I like to inform the peeps to "BYOB" or something they would like to contribute to the party. It never hurts to ask since the people that are coming realize that the effort I put out on Halloween goes over and above so they feel included in the festivities.


----------



## Lilly

Papa..
from what I have have colllected in the Halloween cocktails recipes 
Dark and Stormy would be
1 part(s) Black Rum 
2 part(s) Ginger Beer 
In a tall glass over ice pour the ginger beer, add the Black rum and watch the storm.
I have never tried it , I do not like beer. 
But I'm sure there are all sorts of different combos called that.

We to have a BYOB...so I realy only buy what the hub drinks and what I need for my wapaghoulie and that makes alot.. I freeze the leftover for slushies..mmm mmm good
we provide beer and soda , and most people leave what they bring as mentioned in another thread.
we also have a place called discount liquors that we get most of our stuff from. 
This year a friend of ours bought a bar so he said we may get it cheaper from from him too ...I will have to see what kinda price he comes up with.
*as for a cheap drink...*
orange dream and 7-up..very good tastes like an orange creamcicle..not potent unless you add more vodka then it becomes a lillyclicker < my version


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

You could always just cheat and give existing drinks Halloween types of names.


----------



## scarface

Thread from the dead. 

Heres an inexpensive drink.

Half Water
Half Vodka

serve at room temp

I call it the skull cracker. 

scarface

mmmmmmmm.............good


----------



## halloween71

Rattle snake - make a on the rocks margrita or do like I do buy the premade at the store with spirits already in it add rasberry liqeur or chamboard around a ounce.stir and serve.


----------



## Doc Doom

Dr Morbius said:


> Don't forget the brain hemmorhage..!
> 
> In a shot, (these should be layered, so they stack..not mixed, easily done if poured over back of spoon)..in this order, in a shot glass:
> 
> 1/2 oz peach schnaaps
> 
> 1/8 oz bailys irish cream
> 
> 1/8 oz vodka
> 
> then a dribble of grenadine down the center, will pull cream down into schnaaps and look like a bloody brain..this drink has different names depending on where you from.


I made these for my party last year, They're awesome!


----------



## witchywoman

I had a recipe that was so simple and was good. I don't remember if it was an actual halloween recipe though. I am pretty sure it had fruit punch, sprite, vodka, Bacardi Limon in it. But of course I can't find the recipe anywhere! Guess we will have to have a taste testing party!


----------



## scarface

I like to do this every year just to see whats new out there.


----------



## The-Haunter

Still a fan of the poisin apple - apple cider and apple pucker


----------



## The Archivist

Since Ghost Train is a ride, we're not allowed to have any alcohol on site. I usually just have a few cans of Coke Zero or Diet Coke if CZ isn't available. When off site, I enjoy a good bottle of red wine occasionally (I don't like white wine, too bitter).


----------



## jaege

The wife wants to make hot totties? Whatever they are.


----------



## Eeeekim

We stick with Beer at our house. Beer of a dark, bitter, and strong variety. Something October oriented. "Dog fish head" has a beer high octane beer called "Punk" that I was thinking about getting for the big night.


----------



## Evil Andrew

*One ony my personal favorites - the Bloody Brain*

AKA a Brain Hemmorage. Looks like a small bloody brain in a glass.

1 1/4 oz. strawberry vodka such as Stoli 
1/8 oz. Rose's lime juice 
3/4 oz. Bailey's Irish Cream 
Splash of grenadine

Preparation:

Chill vodka for better smoothness. Add vodka and lime juice to a shaker, shake and strain into a shot glass. Using a straw, dip some Bailey's Irish Cream into the shot. Once you submerge the straw into the Bailey's put your finger on top of the straw to hold the Bailey's in the straw. Dip the straw tip into the vodka and slowly release your top finger. The Bailey's will curdle a little bit due to the lime juice and you should be able to make strands of Bailey's.

Repeat the straw/Bailey's process to build a "brain" in the shot glass. Add a splash of grenadine to the concoction to add the 'blood' to the mix. Down the hatch as a shot.


----------



## Evil Andrew

*The Hot Toddy -*



jaege said:


> The wife wants to make hot totties? Whatever they are.


The Hot Toddy -

1 tbsp honey
3/4 glass tea
2 shots brandy
1 slice lemon

Brew tea and fill a tall glass 3/4 full. Mix in honey. Mix in brandy shots. Add lemon slice and enjoy.


----------



## scarface

Bump it every year.


----------



## halloween71

Got this one from a site
booda's black brew
2oz coconut rum
1 oz blue curacao
1oz chambord(rasberry liquer)
8 oz cranberry juice I use cran/pomegran

It is a sweet drink yummo.


----------



## Death's Door

halloween71 said:


> Got this one from a site
> booda's black brew
> 2oz coconut rum
> 1 oz blue curacao
> 1oz chambord(rasberry liquer)
> 8 oz cranberry juice I use cran/pomegran
> 
> It is a sweet drink yummo.


_Note to self _- get cranberry juice on the way home tonight! This could be a new fav!


----------



## Monk

a lady friend of mine told me about 'Pumpkin Pie' haven't tried it though.
It consists of pumpkin ale in a glassed rimmed with cinnamon and sugar with a shot of vanilla flavored vodka added. She says it tastes just like the pie.


----------



## sickNtwisted

@Scarface: That sounds delicious! I'll have to try that at my next gathering.
Thanks for the recipe!


----------

